# Sweet Baby Rays Meat Marinade



## ldrus (Jan 7, 2012)

was at the store and seen they had thin sliced  eye of round ............So i bought some!!

walked down the condiment isle and seen  the _teriyaki_    meat marinade  from Sweet Baby Rays so i bought that!!

 came home trimmed off the fat and now is taking a bath in the marinade until morning   has any one used S B R marinade if so how does it turn out?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2012)

Have not seen it around here - please post a review so we can share your experience


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

Never seen it here ether.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like something I will look for the next trip to the store.


----------



## venture (Jan 7, 2012)

Their BBQ sauce is pretty good for a store bought product, but never tried the marinade.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ldrus (Jan 7, 2012)

here's a pic  of the marinade.


----------



## slownlow (Jan 11, 2012)

So how did this turn out.


----------



## ldrus (Jan 11, 2012)

slownlow said:


> So how did this turn out.




oops!  turned out pretty good ! the family likes it  seems to be a little more "sweet" then  teriyaki  normally is  but not bad


----------

